# jailbreaker ipod touch 2G



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!!

La technique pour jailbreak l'ipod touch 2G est elle prete ? et fiable?
Avez vous des infos la dessus ?

Pensez vous qu'il faille attendre avant de faire cela? (quand ca sera fiable)
Attendre la fin de garantie par exemple.

Le jailbreak "casse" la garantie? (si oui Applecare ne sert a rien si on le fait...)

Peut on revenir "en arrière" ?


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Le jailbreak annule totalement la garantie même avec Apple Care. L'Apple care sert si tu as un problème avec ton ipod quand la garantie est fini et ne couvre pas le jailbreak. Et en plus pour fnir je crois que le jailbreak pour la versiion deux de l'itouch n'est même pas encore sorti.


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

Je reprend ton message sur l'autre post.

J'en déduis donc que tu l'a pas fait...
T'es pas limité en applications?

Le *jailbreak *permet quoi au juste?
D'avoir des applications gratuites? les mêmes que apple store?


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Non d'avoir énormément d'appli. Je l'ai fais et puis un jour la version de mon itouch a été mis à jour edt tu es obligé de tout réinstallé après avoir fait ta mise à jour... Donc pas pratique du tout donc j'ai arrêté.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2008)

ça permet surtout d'avoir des applications qui ne répondent pas aux critères imposés par Apple.
par exemple des appli qui tournent en tache de fond, ou qui modifient le système...
mais tu peux aussi installer un sous système bsd, un finder, ssh, un terminal, un video recorder, etc...

c'est très intéressant pour les geeks, mais la mise à jour du système devient plus acrobatique.

on peut bien sur revenir en arrière avec une restauration complète du système depuis iTunes...


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

Mais le retour en arrière ne rend pas la garantie je suppose... oki


----------



## greggorynque (21 Septembre 2008)

ben si  un jailbreakage ce n'est pas un opération physique du telephone.

Apple ne te réparera pas ton matos en cas de panne si ils voient que tu l'as piraté (genre les affreux logos ananas)
maintenant, si tu restaure le système d'origine, apple ne peux pas savoir ce que tu a fait avant avec ton appareil 
(et de toute facon, personne n'ira chercher la petite bete si tu te pointe avec un firmware clean)


----------



## Bazinga (11 Octobre 2008)

coucou, je relance le vieux ( pas si vieux que ca en fait..lol) sujet pour voir si il y avait des news!

Je suis etonné que le premier Iphone a été crackable en quelques heures à peine et que cela fait pourtant des semaines que le 2G est sorti..


J'ai raté quelquechose ou Apple a bien travaillé sur la sécurité du Itouch?

Faut il commencer a desesperer???

Cela fait quand meme maintenant bcp plus d'un mois...

Je veux bien que c'est difficile et que ca demande du temps, je respecte entierement le travail des gens qui font cela et leur en remercie....mais bon, des nouvelles seraient interessantes de temps en temps

Je relance desesperement le sujet....

Aucune nouvelles de ce cote la? impossible a faire? Il faut encore du temps?


----------



## fandipod (22 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas de nouvelle à ce niveau là...


----------



## macadam06 (12 Novembre 2008)

moi j'ai un pote qui a cassé le bios de cette petite merveille 
aie


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est le risque du jailbreak... Et en plus je le trouve pas si mal que ça l'itouch non jailbreaker. Je vous conseil personellement de ne pas jailbreaker votre itouch.


----------



## Bazinga (18 Novembre 2008)

Nous sommes bien au courant des risques, mais les applis de l apple store gratuites sont quand meme tres limitees!

et j qi achete mon ipod touch en pensant qu il possedait nativement ce genre de fonction permettant de regrouper l agenda, mail etc.. qui sont repartis dans 4-5 applis differentes et que l on doit ouvrir a chaque fois.


Je m etonne de plus en plus que le jailbreak ne bouge pas et qu aucune nouvelle ne soit donnee.. est ce vraiment impossible ou pas?


----------



## OlivierTassi (19 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien au courant des risques, mais les applis de l apple store gratuites sont quand meme tres limitees!...


L'iPod est un... iPod : ce n'est pas un palm ou un ordi. Quelle appli aimerais-tu avoir ?



profete162 a dit:


> ... permettant de regrouper l agenda, mail etc.. qui sont repartis dans 4-5 applis differentes et que l on doit ouvrir a chaque fois...


Pour moi, les défauts de l'iPod ne sont pas là.



profete162 a dit:


> Je m etonne de plus en plus que le jailbreak ne bouge pas et qu aucune nouvelle ne soit donnee.. est ce vraiment impossible ou pas?


Pourquoi tu n'essaierais pas ? De toute façon, jailbreaker apporte plus de pb qu'il n'en résoud.


----------



## Bazinga (20 Novembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Pour moi, les défauts de l'iPod ne sont pas là.



Pour moi si...

De toutes facons il y a tellement de choses a reprocher a l ipod qui vont a l encontre de la logique humaine et de la liberte , je suis en train d ecrire un long article la dessus, mais prefere le communiquer une fois fini et ne pas lancer des idées non argumentées...

Enfin, chacun son choix, mais l exemple le pluis flagrant de savoir que Apple a paye des developpeurs, des ingenieurs, depense des millions en salaire et travail pour empecher que l on puisse s en servir comme espace de stockage autre que pour ses donnees de Itunes ca me troue le C** heuu le ventre lol

serieusement, qui peut se permettre de le remplir de musiques (32Go) legales et dont il a tout payé ( le mec qui se paye 32Go de MP3 est vachement riche) lol il y a plein de place pour les donnees persos, et ils s acharnent a la bloquer..

Quelle philosophie?


----------



## OlivierTassi (21 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi la logique humaine ?
Avec ton iPod (que tu as vendu sur eBay...), tu es moins libre ? 
Je suis curieux de lire ton article. La philosophie et Apple vont ainsi pouvoir faire le grand bon !
L'espace de stockage n'est pas bloqué puisque plusieurs appli gratuites le permettent (je suis très emballé par Discover).
Et puis, si tu encodes avec le moins de pertes possible tes anciens CD, tu peux facilement atteindre les 32Go. Y'en a même qui achète des iPod 160Go pour mettre légalement de la musique. Et sur le Touch, si tu veux mettre quelques vidéos (je fais des vidéos familiales), l'espace est vite rempli. Et ceux qui veulent mettre toutes leurs photos, celà va vite engorger ton petit iPod à 32Go, même avec des photos compressées... Bref.
Un des piliers chez Apple, c'est de tout maîtriser afin de proposer des produits qui tiennent la route. Avec les pécés, le deal de départ était intéressant : vous êtes entièrement libre, vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez. Résultat : y'a rien qui marche. Et là, les sommes engagées par Micro$oft pour faire la même chose qu'Apple (pex) ne sont pas du tout les mêmes... Ensuite, à toi de t'adapter. Es-tu sûr d'avoir la bonne méthode pour utiliser ton iPT ? Ne faudrait-il pas que tu fasses autrement ?
Et une autre chose m'étonne : pourquoi tant de haine déployée envers ce vulgaire objet ? S'il ne te plaît pas, prends autre chose. Si pour toi c'est un énorme pb, et bien tu dois être quelqu'un de très heureux. Chapeau.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Novembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> S'il ne te plaît pas, prends autre chose.


 
C'est fait et je suis maintenant tres heureux de mon PDA par rapport a l IPT.

J essaie juste de prevenir les gens pour ne pas qu ils aient de mauvaises surprises, mais restant toujours un fidele utilisateur du Mac Mini, et ayant bcp d amis aussi insatisfaits de leur IPT, je tiens a rester sur le forum pour prevenir les gens et eviter les mauvaises surprises.

Si j avais lu certaines choses que je note avant, cela m aurait fait gagner pas mal de soucis avec l IPT, j aurais tout de suite compris qu il n etait pas fait pour moi.


Enfin, voila ce n est pas de la haine, mais juste prevenir et tenter de m inquieter du nombre enormes de choses que l on ne peut PAS faire avec un IPT, j essaie de comprendre le pourquoi du comment.

Je suis d accord avec vous que c ets un tres bel outil de technologie et qu il permet enormement, mais il y attellement defonctions bloquées et de libertes en moins que je m inquiete.


Pas de la haine, mais une tentative de comprehension


----------



## OlivierTassi (21 Novembre 2008)

Je comprends mieux.
De toute façon, tant qu'on n'a pas utilisé un nouvel appareil qu'on veut acheter (que ce soit un iPT, un appareil photo, un camescope, etc), on ne sait pas comment on va réagir avec lui, quels sont les défauts par rapport à ce qu'on en attend, etc. Et oui, c'est en l'utilisant nous que l'on s'aperçoit des défauts. Et ce ne sont pas les commerçants qui vont nous aider car d'une part, ils ne connaissent pas le produit (je veux dire par là qu'ils ne peuvent pas tous les avoir achetés pour les essayer au quotidien), et d'autre part, ils demandent rarement quelle utilisation on veut en faire.
J'espère en tout cas que tu trouveras ton produit nomade qui te donnera toutes tes satisfactions.


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> je tiens a rester sur le forum pour prévenir les gens et éviter les mauvaises surprises.



Quand je vois ton acharnement envers l'iPod touch et ton avatar combiné, cela me fait plus penser à une chasse aux sorcières qu'a autre chose. 

Dis-toi que si TOI ton n'est pas satisfait de ton ex iPod touch, d'autres, notamment la plupart des autres contributeurs de cette discussion, en sont pleinement satisfaits ou du moins suffisamment pour ne pas râler en permanence.

Je ne connais pas l'objet idéal, rien n'est parfait dans ce monde et il va falloir t'y faire.


----------



## Bazinga (25 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Quand je vois ton acharnement envers l'iPod touch et ton avatar combiné, cela me fait plus penser à une chasse aux sorcières qu'a autre chose.
> 
> Dis-toi que si TOI ton n'est pas satisfait de ton ex iPod touch, d'autres, notamment la plupart des autres contributeurs de cette discussion, en sont pleinement satisfaits ou du moins suffisamment pour ne pas râler en permanence.
> 
> Je ne connais pas l'objet idéal, rien n'est parfait dans ce monde et il va falloir t'y faire.


 
Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, j etais insatisfait de mon achat et comprends que bcp de gens en soient satisfait... *Je ne dis pas que le produit est nul ou mauvais, mais qu il a un comportement qui peut choquer de nombreuses personnes et decevoir si on ne le sait pas!*

Mais si personne ne previens les gens qu il ne sert pas de clef USB, que la reception wi-fi est catastrophique par rapport aux autres appareils de sa taille, qu' il est impossible de rajouter une photo depuis l ordinateur d un ami sans supprimer ses photos, etc... On est pas sorti de l auberge.. lol


J aurais remercie 1000 fois la personne qui l aurait preciser! Cela semble normal pour 99% des gens sur le forum, mais je tenais juste a preciser des choses qui ne sont pas sur la boite et dans les pubs.


CE N EST PAS UNE CRITIQUE MAIS UNE REMARQUE GENERALE


----------



## OlivierTassi (25 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> ...
> J aurais remercie 1000 fois la personne qui l aurait preciser! Cela semble normal pour 99% des gens sur le forum, mais je tenais juste a preciser des choses qui ne sont pas sur la boite et dans les pubs...


Oui, mais tu ne l'aurais pas cru...

99%, même si c'est un peu exagéré, c'est normal : les gens viennent surtout ici pour résoudre des pb, connaître d'avantage de trucs et astuces pour leur iPod, etc. C'est pas sur un site comme celui-ci que tu te feras une véritable opinion sincère et objective. Mais c'est un avis à prendre en compte.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Je me permets de relancer cette discussion:

apres maintenant de nombreux mois qui suivirent la sortie de l IpoTouch 2G, il n y a aucun retour d un jailbreakage possible!

Je ne comprends pas comment il n y a pas plus de retour la dessus ( il me semble que le fil de discussion s'écarte fort du sujet de depart lol)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

apres moultes recherches sur l net, il aparait clair qu il est impossible de jailbreaker un Itouch 2G et que nous ne sommes pas prets de le voir.

Je pense que c'est foutu et ne me faits pas d illusions, il va falloir tenir avec les quelques app gratuites! 

EDIT:

JE PENSE QU ON EST PAS PRETS D AVOIR DE JAILBREAK POUR LE 2G:

http://www.hacktheipodtouch.com/jailbreaking/one-isnt-enough


----------



## atrox (8 Décembre 2008)

salut les gars!!

le jailbreack semble impossible !
je possede un itouch 2G 16GO firmware 2.2
je voudrais modifier le menus et les appli 
peut etre qu'il existe une appli meme payante!

pour la personne qui a dit sa : 
Envoyé par *profete162* 

 
_...
J aurais remercie 1000 fois la personne qui l aurait preciser! Cela semble normal pour 99% des gens sur le forum, mais je tenais juste a preciser des choses qui ne sont pas sur la boite et dans les pubs..._

_avant d'investire un itouch la moindre des chose c'est ce renseignée!!_
_si tu t'adresse a un vendeur forcement il va essayer de te le vendre!_
_bref t la premiere personne qui semble vraiment decus!!_


----------



## Bazinga (9 Décembre 2008)

atrox a dit:


> avant d'investire un itouch la moindre des chose c'est ce renseignée!!



TRouve moi une seule publicité ou page de presentation de chez Apple ou par exemple on dit qu il sert pas de disque dur ou "clef USB"alors que cela est NORMAL chez les autres constructeurs et que 99% des lecteurs MP3 font cette fonction BASIQUE et UTILE

idem pour la SYNCHRO, trouve moi sur la page de presentation d Apple que pour rajouter UN SEUL mp3 a ta playlist, tu dois tout synchroniser et que tu ne peux pas le faire chez un ami ou dans un cyber, quand on a pas de PC ou de Mac...


*Ces quelques fonctions paraissent tellement logiques qu on ne regarde pas... Imagine si en achetant ta voiture, tu te rendais compte qu il n y a pas d essuie-glace et qu on te dit : "il fallait se renseigner avant"
*

franchemenyt, est ce que tu regardes toutes les critiques de la voiture pour voir si il y ades essuies glace ou pas...???


----------



## atrox (10 Décembre 2008)

"franchemenyt, est ce que tu regardes toutes les critiques de la voiture pour voir si il y ades essuies glace ou pas...??? "

trop fort !!!

enfin bref ! de mon coté quand j'ai investit mon 1er Ipod j'ai ete super bien renseignée!
je suis super satisfait de Itouch 2G le jailbreak serais la touche final!

je pense qu'il doit y avoir du monde qui bosse la dessus mais je suis tenté a rejoindre l'avis de mad-gecko sa semble impossible !!


----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Décembre 2008)

Tu es super satisfait, et tu veux le cracker : y'a contradiction, non ?
Moi, je suis super satisfait, et je ne veux surtout pas le cracker car il me satisfait pleinement...


----------



## Bazinga (11 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Tu es super satisfait, et tu veux le cracker : y'a contradiction, non ?.



Pour moi non, il n y a pas contradiction...

Juste envie de rajouter plus d applications et retirer le manque de libertes que nous laisse Apple


----------



## OlivierTassi (11 Décembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Pour moi non, il n y a pas contradiction...
> 
> Juste envie de rajouter plus d applications et retirer le manque de libertes que nous laisse Apple


Pour moi, y'a contradiction car s'il est satisfait, y'a pas besoin d'en rajouter. S'il n'est pas satisfait et qu'il veut ajouter des applis qui pourront éventuellement rendre instable l'iPod, il achète autre chose que l'iPod. C'est pas ce qui manque. Le Zune est très bien. En plus, il est compatible Windaube.


----------



## atrox (11 Décembre 2008)

salut les gars !!!

en faite je souhaite pouvoir customisé le menus et les icones  de l'itouch
et le jailbreack et la seule solution les appli apple sont nombreuse et varier 
mais aucune ne permet la personalisation!

mon ancien itouch 1G etais jailbreacké ce qui ma permis de customisé avec summerbaord mais apple ne propose rien de semblable !!

ou alors je zapé quelque chose ....
si vous avez une appli qui fait ce genre de chose donné moi le nom j'en serais ravi !!

Envoyé par *profete162* 

 
_Pour moi non, il n y a pas contradiction...

Juste envie de rajouter plus d applications et retirer le manque de libertes que nous laisse Apple_

_(c'est exactement sa !!!)_

_bonne soirée les gars!!_


----------



## Beun (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Il semble que l'iPod touch 2G est maintenant jailbreakable, voici le lien que j'ai trouvé.

http://ipodtouchtricks.net/ipod-tou...mware-21-using-quickpwn-21-jailbreak-edition/

Je ne l'ai pas encore jailbroken, mais je vais certainement le faire d'ici quelques temps. Je posterai le résultat.


----------



## atrox (14 Décembre 2008)

Beun a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il semble que l'iPod touch 2G est maintenant jailbreakable, voici le lien que j'ai trouvé.
> 
> ...


 

salut Beun !
alors du nouveau??


----------



## atrox (14 Décembre 2008)

je suis bloqué a cette ecran quelqu'un peut il m'aidé?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai lu quelque part sur le net qu'il y avez la possibilité de changer ce fond d'ecran noir sans débloquer iPod Touch v2.

Mais je ne me rappel plus où ?


----------



## atrox (14 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part sur le net qu'il y avez la possibilité de changer ce fond d'ecran noir sans débloquer iPod Touch v2.
> 
> Mais je ne me rappel plus où ?


 

sa serait une tres bonne nouvelle je vais faire des recherches !!
si tu te rappele envoi un lien!
merci


----------



## Beun (14 Décembre 2008)

atrox a dit:


> salut Beun !
> alors du nouveau??



Nop, pas de nouveau d'ici au moins une semaine, je suis en partiels à partir de demain, alors pour l'instant c'est boulot boulot, on verra pendant les vacances !

Je vous tiens au jus !


----------



## ravomavain (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Peut-être du nouveau (datant quand même du 22 novembre) :
sur le site : http://www.quickpwn.com/ on peut télécharger l'utilitaire de jailbreak et le firmware 2.2 pour l'ipod touch 2G. Alors soit personne ne l'a vu, soit c'est moi qui suit à la masse, mais bon si quelqu'un pouvait m'en dire plus, car j'attend de savoir si ça marche pour acheté un ipod 2G pour noël
Merci à tous.


----------



## atrox (15 Décembre 2008)

je telecharge j'essai et je tiens au courant !!!


----------



## atrox (15 Décembre 2008)

ravomavain a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Peut-être du nouveau (datant quand même du 22 novembre) :
> sur le site : http://www.quickpwn.com/ on peut télécharger l'utilitaire de jailbreak et le firmware 2.2 pour l'ipod touch 2G. Alors soit personne ne l'a vu, soit c'est moi qui suit à la masse, mais bon si quelqu'un pouvait m'en dire plus, car j'attend de savoir si ça marche pour acheté un ipod 2G pour noël
> Merci à tous.


 

sa bloque toujours a la meme pages!!

conclusion le jailbreak du itouch 2G n'est pas encore possible !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

atrox a dit:


> conclusion le jailbreak du itouch 2G n'est pas encore possible !



C ets bien ce que j avais dit quelques posts plus haut avec les references des sites officiels des crackeurs etc...

Ca m ennuie tres fort d ailleurs, je suis a 2 doigts de l echanger contre 1 de premiere generation et recuperer un peu d argent...


----------



## atrox (19 Décembre 2008)

mad-gecko a dit:


> C ets bien ce que j avais dit quelques posts plus haut avec les references des sites officiels des crackeurs etc...
> 
> Ca m ennuie tres fort d ailleurs, je suis a 2 doigts de l echanger contre 1 de premiere generation et recuperer un peu d argent...


 

ouais ben moi aussi j'y pense !!! 
c quand meme dommage....   
sa vaux combien un 1G maintenant? plus grand chose je suppose!!


----------



## atrox (19 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part sur le net qu'il y avez la possibilité de changer ce fond d'ecran noir sans débloquer iPod Touch v2.
> 
> Mais je ne me rappel plus où ?


 

salut vladimok !

tu n'a rien de nouveau tu te rappel toujours pas?


----------



## Vladimok (19 Décembre 2008)

atrox a dit:


> salut vladimok !
> 
> tu n'a rien de nouveau tu te rappel toujours pas?



Non toujours pas, je suis toujours en train de recherché ! Si seulement je n'avais pas effacé l'historique de safari......


----------



## atrox (22 Décembre 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Non toujours pas, je suis toujours en train de recherché ! Si seulement je n'avais pas effacé l'historique de safari......


 
c'est pas grave en cherchant on trouveras!

j'ai fait des recherche et aucune appli ne permet le changement de fond de itouch 2G

bizar que apple ne donne pas son accord pour ce genre d'appli!
franchement vivement le jailbreak !!!


----------



## atrox (28 Décembre 2008)

salut les gars !
la dev-team ce penche sur le 2G paraiterait-il !!
y a t'il un delai?


----------



## OlivierTassi (28 Décembre 2008)

9 à 12 mois, pourquoi ?

Enfin bon. Mettre le bazar dans ton iPod juste pour avoir des icônes "différentes"...


----------



## didi6362 (29 Décembre 2008)

Moi aussi j'attends avec impatiente que la dev team trouve comment jailbreaker l'ipod touch 2g .

J'ai peut-être trouver quelque chose mais j'ai essayé avec mon ipod et sa ne marche pas

essayé à cette adresse : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTZidrLAlc 

Suivez le tuto


----------



## Jeanmichdu73 (31 Décembre 2008)

Slt sui noUveau ça fait chier pas de jailbreak me itouch v 2.2
Est ce ke kelkun a trouve moi j'ai regarde sur plein de forums, sur you tube etc...mai rien ne marche !


----------



## Jeanmichdu73 (31 Décembre 2008)

Ya peu être une solution mai pa sur kel marche. Déjà fo un compte itune ensuite allez sur www.touch-me.fr.cr ac votre ipod et entré les donnee du compte sur  le site et normalemen ta une new application sur itune  normalemen ça doi marcher


----------



## greggorynque (31 Décembre 2008)

Jeanmichdu73 a dit:


> Ya peu être une solution mai pa sur kel marche. Déjà fo un compte itune ensuite allez sur www.touch-me.fr.cr ac votre ipod et entré les donnee du compte sur  le site et normalemen ta une new application sur itune  normalemen ça doi marcher



*
Ne rentrez RIEN sur ce site, ca sent l'arnaque a plein nez ! ! ! !

Si une solution de jailbreakage est possible, elle sera simple, gratuite et ne vous demandera AUCUN IDENTIFIANT ITUNES !*


----------



## didi6362 (31 Décembre 2008)

il parait qu'un  team c'est lancée dans le jailbreak de l'ipod touch 2g (la chronic dev)

on peut suivre leur  travaux sur cette adresse (traduite):

http://translate.google.fr/translat....com/p/chronicdev/&sl=en&tl=fr&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8


----------



## atrox (1 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> *Ne rentrez RIEN sur ce site, ca sent l'arnaque a plein nez ! ! ! !*
> 
> *Si une solution de jailbreakage est possible, elle sera simple, gratuite et ne vous demandera AUCUN IDENTIFIANT ITUNES !*


 

c'est claire ne tentez pas cette methode sa pue !!!


----------



## atrox (9 Janvier 2009)

Salut a tous!
Avez vous des news pour le jailbreak du itouch 2G?
Ou un lien traduit pour suivre les travaux de la devteam
Est ce que l'iphone 3G est jailbreakable?


----------



## atrox (9 Janvier 2009)

Oups je n'est pas vue le post au dessus 
Merci pour le lien!!


----------



## atrox (12 Janvier 2009)

que pensais vous de cette video !!

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=dg5FOYgs8Kk&feature=related

une arnaque?


----------



## ravomavain (12 Janvier 2009)

cette vidéo montre le jailbreak de l'ipod touch *1G* plusieurs chose le prouve :
- On ne voit pas de bouton de contrôle du volume (bien qu'il soit mentionner)
- Dans quickpwn, le fichier utiliser s'appelle "iPod*1*,1_2.2" au lieu de "iPod*2*,1_2.2"
- Il y a l'image de l'iPod Touch à droite dans quickpwn, au moment de sélectionner le firmware alors que normallement cette emplacement est vide avec l'ipod Touch 2G.
- J'ai testé le jailbreak et au moment de la vérification du firmware j'ai une erreur.
- La dev-team a bien préciser que le jailbreak de l'ipod touch 2G ne serait pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## korben2005 (12 Janvier 2009)

Slt, bin perso, j espere pas et que ça donne des idées aux autres


----------



## atrox (14 Janvier 2009)

ok donc c'est un FAKE!!

je ne sais pas ce que sa leur rapporte de mettre a dispo ce genre de video 
bref vivement que la devteam nous donne des news!


----------



## ravomavain (15 Janvier 2009)

http://www.redsn0w.com/
Ça c'est pas un fake 
C'est un site que la dev-team a mis en ligne. On y voit une image avec au centre une partie de photo du processeur de l'ipod touch 2g.
Quant à l'espèce de long code en haut à gauche, MuscleNurd a dit :


> It's an "escrow" hash of decrypted iBoot for ipt2g (length=0x29000). Not otherwise obtainable except via an exploit (afaict)


En gros c'est un truc qui vient d'un ipod touch 2G et que l'on ne  peut obtenir sans faille.
La dev-team a également publié un article sur leur blog qui est assez vague mais qui a été très commenté et MuscleNurd a avoué dans un commentaire qu'il s'agissait bien de l'ipod touch 2G.
Le jailbreak de l'ipod touch 2g va donc surement bientôt arrive. En tout cas c'est ce que j'espère.
En attendant d'avoir plus d'infos : Wait & See...


----------



## ravomavain (17 Janvier 2009)

La première image du jailbreak de l'ipod touch 2g est arrivée : 





Cependant la dev-team précise qu'aucune date n'est encore prévue pour la sortie du jailbreak.
Source : http://twitter.com/iphone_dev

EDIT : La dev-team a annoncé sur son blog qu'elle publierait une vidéo de l'ipod jailbreaker sur  qik. Ils la publieront surement samedi après midi (heure californienne soit 9h de moins).http://qik.com/musclenerd


----------



## atrox (18 Janvier 2009)

hou!! merci pour tous c detail !
sa a l'air d'avancer!!


----------



## ravomavain (18 Janvier 2009)

La vidéo de démonstration a été publié mais j'ai presque rien compris à ce qu'il a dit.
Je regarde sur le chanal irc (irc://irc.osx86.hu/itouch) pour voir si il y a du nouveaux mais pour l'instant aucune date n'est précisée.


----------



## OlivierTassi (19 Janvier 2009)

ravomavain a dit:


> La première image du jailbreak de l'ipod touch 2g est arrivée :


C'est ça le Jailbreak ?!  Ca fait rêver ! Mais comment ai-je pu attendre aussi longtemps avec ma version standard de daube ?......
Il devrait y avoir un forum pirate (enfin jailbreak) et un forum légal sur Macgénération, non ? Je pense que ce sont 2 mondes totalement différents.


----------



## ravomavain (19 Janvier 2009)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> C'est ça le Jailbreak ?!  Ca fait rêver ! Mais comment ai-je pu attendre aussi longtemps avec ma version standard de daube ?......
> Il devrait y avoir un forum pirate (enfin jailbreak) et un forum légal sur Macgénération, non ? Je pense que ce sont 2 mondes totalement différents.


Le jailbreak c'est pas que ça, là c'est juste une application (MobileTerminal) que l'on ne peut avoir que via cydia ou installer. De plus la dev-team a choisi cette application car on voit le modèle et le kernel, pour prouver que c'est un ipod touch 2g. Le jailbreak c'est surtout des applis non autoriser par la pomme qui te permettent de personnaliser un peut plus en détail ton ipod  . Mais je suis pas contre l'idée de deux forum et libre à toi d'être contre le jailbreak .


----------



## atrox (19 Janvier 2009)

ok .......

patience ! patience!!


----------



## valoux-26 (19 Janvier 2009)

bonjour a tous,
pensez-vous que le jailbreak arrivera tres bientot ?
dans la semaine?
car la team est dessus mais pour encor combien de temps ?
j'esper qu'ils auront bientot fini


----------



## atrox (19 Janvier 2009)

valoux-26 a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> pensez-vous que le jailbreak arrivera tres bientot ?
> dans la semaine?
> car la team est dessus mais pour encor combien de temps ?
> j'esper qu'ils auront bientot fini


 

dans la semaine!!! non je pense pas!

en tous cas le jour ils auront fini ils feront plus d'un heureux


----------



## patafix (19 Janvier 2009)

Pour ceux qui veulent voir la vidéo 
=> http://www.blogitouch.fr/2009/01/19/redsn0w-demo-en-video/


----------



## valoux-26 (19 Janvier 2009)

oui je pense que le jour ou ils auront terminé ce sera un grand soulagement pour tout le monde 
merci patafix pour la vidéo mais je n'est pas tout compris la team a-t-elle réussit le jailbreak ?


----------



## ravomavain (19 Janvier 2009)

Dans la vidéo, MuscleNerd explique que le jailbreak fonctionne mais qu'il faut appliquer un patch à chaque reboot. C'est pourquoi la dev-team travaille actuellement pour trouver un moyen de rentre le jailbreak permanent.


----------



## valoux-26 (20 Janvier 2009)

d'accord merci beaucoup pour l'info dons la team touche presque au but


----------



## atrox (22 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous !!!!

est ce que la devteam a communiqué une date pour ce jailbreak tent attendu?


----------



## atrox (24 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous!!

quelqu'un aurais une info sur la date de sortie de REDSNOW ?


----------



## korben2005 (28 Janvier 2009)

Slt, faut il faire la mise a jour sachant que normalement le jailbbreak est en cours sur l' ancien firmware ?


----------



## ravomavain (28 Janvier 2009)

@Atrox : La dev-team ne veux pas donner de date de sortie. Il faut donc attendre...

@korben2005 : Tu peut faire la mise à jour 2.2.1, MuscleNerd à précisé que le jailbreak de l'iPod Touch 2g sortirait également pour ce firmware. Par contre il ne faut surtout pas la faire avec un iPhone 3g si l'on veut utiliser yellowsn0w (pour désimloker l'iphone)


----------



## atrox (28 Janvier 2009)

ravomavain a dit:


> @Atrox : La dev-team ne veux pas donner de date de sortie. Il faut donc attendre...
> 
> ok merci ravomarin!
> patience ... patience...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Février 2009)

Ca y est c'est sorti, mais encore un peu balaise a faire ...

Sinon, vous pensez sérieusement qu'une team de *hack* peut vous donner le jour et la date ou ils reussiront a craker leur joujou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Perso, je ne pense pas...

Alors vasy, balance, comment on fais pour le Jailbreak ??


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

On recherche sur google ? ? ?

Nan  ? ? ? 

BLOG DE LA DEV TEAM QUI A PRODUIT 99% DU BOULOT DU JAILBREAK

Bref, un blog mis en lien sur tout les sites parlants d'iphone ou ipod au moins une fois par jour... Ne me dites pas que vous avez cherché !


----------



## atrox (2 Février 2009)

Simon.350 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso, je ne pense pas...
> 
> Alors vasy, balance, comment on fais pour le Jailbreak ??


 
salut!!
voici le deuxieme tuto pour le jailbreak itouch 2G (le premier etait trop compliqué perso j'ai tenter mes mon pc a planté a la deuxieme etape par contre les premiers a avoir tenter on reussi !!!

je retente ce soir!

Tout d'abord, trouvez le fichier du firmware du 2.2.1, et renommez-le "OriginalFW.ipsw"
Ensuite, lancez "redsn0w lite.exe" (pas le raccourcie "redsnowlite.exe shortutcut"), situé dans le dossier "core", et suivez les instructions.
Entrer ces commandes quand l'invite de commande iRecovery est montré.
Rappellez-vous que pour gagner du temps, vos pouvez copier/coller chaques lignes dans iRecovery.
*
1/Pour créer le FILESYSTEM*

Taper 1 aprés avoir lancer redsnowlite.exe, en vous étant assuré que le ipsw est à la bonne place (dans le dossier "core"), puis tapez sur "entrer"
Laissez ensuite le programme faire, puis passez à la deuxieme étape

*2/Pour Jailbreaker*

Taper 2, suivez les instructions, et quand recovery le montre, suivez les étapes suivantes : 

tapez      arm7_go

tapez      arm7_stop

Pressez ctrl+c et répondez "N"

Aprés, vous devez aller dans iTunes et maintenir shift pendant que vous cliquez sur "restorer"
Allez alors cherchez le fichier ipsw que vous avez créé dans la première étape

*3/Pour Booter*

Taper 3, suivez les instructions, et quand recovery le montre, suivez les étapes suivantes : 

tapez      arm7_go

tapez      arm7_stop

Pressez ctrl+c et répondez "N" 

Taper      go

*un enorme merci a thibo et juju membres d'un autre forum!!!!*


----------



## korben2005 (3 Février 2009)

Slt atrox, tiens nous au courant si tu as réussi l' exploit


----------



## itako (3 Février 2009)

En version Mac ça donne quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

En version mac ca donne ceci:

http://tekikou.free.fr/website/

ca m'a l'air tres clair. Je me lance la-dedans!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

MISSION ACCOMPLIE!!!!!!!

C'est la fête!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Bon, cela a marché quelques heures. J'ai pu installer plein d'applis et bien m'amuser. Cydia fonctionnait parfaitement.

Maintenant impossible de restaurer mon IPOD! et ecran blanc.

Voir le probleme ici, je ne suis pas le seul a l'avoir eu et je pense au pire...: 

http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=84783#p84783


----------



## itako (4 Février 2009)

A oui bon....
Merci de faire le beta testeur : /

J'espère pour toi que ça va re-marcher....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

bon, redemarrage du Mac et la restauration a fonctionné.

Le jailbreak fonctionne tres bien mais m'a causé de belles sueurs.

Je suis maintenant tres satisfait de mon Jailbreak, même si il aura fait battre mon coeur! :rateau:


----------



## itako (4 Février 2009)

Tu m'étonne que t'as eu les boules.
Ça fonctionne toujours aussi bien?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2009)

Bon allé, je me lance... 
Je vous tiens au courant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> Tu m'étonne que t'as eu les boules.
> Ça fonctionne toujours aussi bien?



oui, maintenant que j'ai tout fait proprement il y a aucun soucis!

Tout est parfait, j installe toutes les applis que je veux


----------



## itako (4 Février 2009)

Bon bah je me lance, étrange que le topic ne fasse pas parler plus de lui.


----------



## itako (4 Février 2009)

J'enchaine les merdes, j'ai que des erreurs en fin d'installation du firmware custom, itunes me lance une petite erreur 2001 par ci et par là.
La j'essaye de faire revivre mon ipod pour le moment.

J'ai pourtant essayé en downgradan itunes en 7.5 et rien n'y fait, je suis repassé en 8, et la j'essaye de restaurer mon ipod avec le dernier firmware.

Voilà c'est restauré comme avant, je retenterai plus tard, peut être que le problème est du au fait que mon MBP est un unibody, j'essayerai peut être sur mon MB WH, en attendant mon ipod est à 0.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Desole pour toi...

Pourtant, je l'ai encore refait pour un pote en suivant la procédure a la lettre, il n'y a eu aucun souci!


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

Au fait, c'est bon, j'ai réussi le jail, j'ai du me louper quelque part, mon 2g est maintenant open!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> Au fait, c'est bon, j'ai réussi le jail, j'ai du me louper quelque part, mon 2g est maintenant open!



Un utilisateur heureux en plus! Bien joué


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2009)

Ouais ben moi, même problème... À la seule différence que je n'ai pas trouvée de solution et que rien ne marche....


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

Moi je crois que j'avais merdé lorsqu'il faut taper sur entré dans le terminal, un moment on demande de valider et pour se faire il faut appuyer sur entrée et ensuite tapper la suite.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Février 2009)

Tu as un vrai mot de passe ou c'est entrée, car il me semble que le terminal ne peux pas te valider en root sans mot de passe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2009)

Rebonjour à tous, après avoir réussi le jailbreak il y a quelques jours (sur mac), j'ai aujou'dhui ouvert une application téléchargée depuis Cydia (un truc pour enregister les vidéos youtube) et ça a bugué. j&#8217;ai reussi à l&#8217;éteindre en appuyant longtemps sur certaines touches, je me rappelle plus trop, et depuis, il ne s&#8217;allume plus, j'ai essayé d'appuyer longtemps sur Home+Power, de le brancher pour voir si il était pas déchargé, je l&#8217;ai branché a mon mac, etc.. aidez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Simon.350 a dit:


> Rebonjour à tous, après avoir réussi le jailbreak il y a quelques jours (sur mac), j'ai aujou'dhui ouvert une application téléchargée depuis Cydia (un truc pour enregister les vidéos youtube) et ça a bugué. jai reussi à léteindre en appuyant longtemps sur certaines touches, je me rappelle plus trop, et depuis, il ne sallume plus, j'ai essayé d'appuyer longtemps sur Home+Power, de le brancher pour voir si il était pas déchargé, je lai branché a mon mac, etc.. aidez moi.



C'est normal....
lis bien le tutorial et ils expliquent comment le redemarrer 
(mettre en DFU et lancer quelques lignes de commande)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2009)

Et ben nan, ça marche pas, l'iPod ne veut pas passer en DFU et quand j'ouvre le terminal, il dit No device recoverry in DFU mode ou un truc du genre.. Quelqu'un sais s'il est foutu ???


----------



## grorider (11 Février 2009)

Lors de l'installation du firmware modifié, itunes me sort une erreur 21, impossible de mettre à jour ? certains l'ont eu? Est ce du au fait que je sois sur itunes 8 sur mon macbook ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Simon.350 a dit:


> Et ben nan, ça marche pas, l'iPod ne veut pas passer en DFU et quand j'ouvre le terminal, il dit No device recoverry in DFU mode ou un truc du genre.. Quelqu'un sais s'il est foutu ???



Un Ipod n'est jamais foutu! impossible...

J'ai deja eu ce probleme et en fait c'etait moi qui n'arrivait pas a le mettre en DFU

Ouvre Itunes et essaye de le mettre en DFU en chronométrant bien les temps pour etre sur de pas te planter


----------



## conquerboss25 (13 Février 2009)

moi quand je vois le ARCHOS 120 go tactile , TNT , ...
ba jui degouter d'avoir mon ipod touche
en plus il coute quasiment le meme prix 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Son-Num...-Multimedia/ARCHOS/439611-ARCHOS-5-120-Go.htm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

conquerboss25 a dit:


> moi quand je vois le ARCHOS 120 go tactile , TNT , ...
> ba jui degouter d'avoir mon ipod touche
> en plus il coute quasiment le meme prix
> 
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Son-Num...-Multimedia/ARCHOS/439611-ARCHOS-5-120-Go.htm



A part quelques extrémistes sur le forum, on a jamais dit que l'Ipod était le meilleur!

Il a ses avantages ( énormes) et ses défauts ( tout aussis énormes lol)...

Le tout est de trouver le juste milieu.

Personnellement, je ne regarde pas l'Archos car c'est un disque dur à l'intérieur et pas de la mémoire flash.

Mais bon, pour ceux que cela ne dérangent pas, qu'ils oublient l'Ipod et foncent dessus suivant leurs besoins!


----------



## korben2005 (27 Février 2009)

Salut,
Quelqu'un sait il si il y a eut de l'avancement sur ce fameux jailBreak ?
Franchement même si c'est tres dur ça commence a être long :sleep:


----------



## itako (27 Février 2009)

Si tu lis quelques pages en arrières tu verras que le V2 est jailbreakable, mon V2 l'était avant de passer à l'iphone.


----------



## korben2005 (27 Février 2009)

Slt itako,
oui j'ai bien suivis les derniers posts mais tu as du lire comme moi les contraintes qu'il y avait  surtout quelles differences par rapport au JailBreak du v1 !
Je voulais en fait savoir si une version genre jailBreak v1 allé voir le jour pour cette derniere mouture ?


----------



## itako (27 Février 2009)

contraintes c'est vite dis, juste brancher sur l'ordi pour booter, après effectivement sans portable c'est un peu chian.


----------



## korben2005 (11 Mars 2009)

Salut a tous il y a des nouvelles sur le site de la dev-Team mais je suis loin d' être un fils d'anglais si quelqu'un peu m' éclairer, merci !
http://blog.iphone-dev.org/


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mars 2009)

Il y a mieux 

http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/7825/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Il y a mieux
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/7825/



Un petit tuto disponible quelquepart???

J'épluche Google sans succès :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (11 Mars 2009)

@ mad-gecko : attends un peu, les outils habituels ne sont pas encore prêts. Quand ce sera le cas, ce sera sans doute aussi simple que d'habitude, tu branches, tu fais ce que l'on te demande, et c'est bon. 

Sinon, si tu es sous Windows et que tu n'as pas peur de payer un logiciel dont la pérennité n'est pas assurée, tu as une solution qui est supposée marcher (tu as le lien dans la news citée par DeepDark).


----------



## OlivierTassi (12 Mars 2009)

Bon alors ? Toujours pas prêt ce gêle-break ? Parce qu'ils vont sortir la V3 le 17 mars...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Bon alors ? Toujours pas prêt ce gêle-break ? Parce qu'ils vont sortir la V3 le 17 mars...



tape jailbreak ipod touch 2g dans google.. si en plus tu tapes tuto, tu auras toutes tes infos :rateau:


----------



## mushroots (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
petite question (probablement stupide) mais faut-il une version spéciale de iTunes?
Merci et bonne Journée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Acun outil de jailbreak pour Mac ( quick freedom est sous win) et je viens de crasher completement parallels desktop!

Besoin d'aide car pdt la manip, j ai reformaté l ipod


merci a tous


----------



## jeremtheboss (27 Mars 2009)

bonjour tout me monde!!
j'ai un petit probleme: j'ai jailbreaké il y a pas longtemps mon ipod touch 2g sur pc (avec quick freedom)et tout marchait bien jusquau jour où jai voulus le brancher sur mon mac et là, quand je vais dans itunes un message apparait: itunes na peut se connecter a lipod car une erreur est survenue.
voila donc est-ce-que c'est un probleme dordinateur pas assez récent?(powermac g4 agp 400mhz + carte usb2 pci)
en esperant avoir des réponses...


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2009)

Je pense que l'ordi n'est pas assez récent en effet, car tu ne dois pas avoir la dernière version d'iTunes dessus.

Peut-être que la carte non intégrée peut jouer également.

Sous quel système est ton Mac*?


----------



## jeremtheboss (5 Avril 2009)

je suis sous mac os 10.4.11 avec la dernière version ditunes(la 8 a ce jour)


----------

